# [KAUF] PDA für Student

## CBarcley

Hi 

Ich bin Student an der TU und will mir zu Weihnachten einen PDA anschaffen. Der PDA sollte möglichst preisgünstig sein, WiFi Unterstützung haben und mit Gentoo und KDE zusammenarbeiten. 

Ich kenne mich mit der Materie nicht aus und wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe.

lg

Calvin

----------

## Anarcho

```
und mit Gentoo und KDE zusammenarbeiten.
```

Soll Gentoo drauf laufen oder soll es mit dem PDA Synchronisieren können?

----------

## CBarcley

es würde mir reichen wenn er synchronisieren kann mit Gentoo/KDE

Calvin

----------

## andix

Ich bin mit meinem Windows Mobile 2005 (Edit: ist ein 2003er... älter als ich mir gedacht habe  :Wink: ) PDA unter Linux (mit Evolution, synce und Multisync) nicht glücklich geworden. Unter Windows & Outlook hat es aber ohne allzu großen Problemen funktioniert. 

So weit ich weiß funktioniert Synkronisation mit PalmOS-Geräten unter Linux besser (irgendwer wird hier wohl einen Palm haben und darüber was berichten können  :Wink:  ).Last edited by andix on Tue Dec 06, 2005 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## reptile

palm-synchro ist mit meinem tungsten t3 problemlos möglich. wenn ein linux drauf laufen soll, würde ich einen hp ipaq empfehlen. kannst aber auch mal bei http://www.handhelds.org nachschauen.

----------

## CBarcley

Hi vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Also ich denke es wäre ein bisschen widersprüchlich auf dem Dektop Gentoo/KDE, auf dem Notebook ebenfalls Gentoo/KDE zu installieren (auf der TU läuft RedHat/KDE) und dann einen PDA mit Windows zu kaufen.   :Shocked: 

Ich habe aber nicht gegen PalmOS (gut, vielleicht noch nicht) also würde nichts gegen einen Palm sprechen, vorallem wenn der mit KDE synchronisiert. 

Kann mir jemand einen Palm mit WiFi empfehlen? 

lg

Calvin

----------

## Lawless

Kommt drauf an was du unter 'Zusammenarbeiten' verstehst.

Verbinde meinen PPC mit Linux/Gentoo ohne Probleme via synce (ist im Portage). 

Damit kann ich auf dem PDA über meinen Rechner ins Internet, ich kann Dateien hin und her schieben (ist etwas tricky aber geht), ich kann auch Programme installieren etc... 

Was ich nicht tue, ist synchronisieren - sprich, ich habe auf dem Rechner kein Kalender Programm, welches ich mit dem PDA abgleiche, da ich das alles ausschließlich auf dem PDA mache.

Aber es gibt auch zwei, drei Programme, die ähnlich via ActiveSync abgeglichen werden können.

Also alles kein Problem.

Mein Gerät ist übrigens ein Loox 420 (mit WLAN) mit WinMobile 2003SE, aber ich hab noch nichts negatives über die Zusammenarbeit mi 2005 gehört.

----------

## andix

äh, ich hab jetzt ein bisschen Verwirrung gestiftet. Mein PDA hat Windows Mobile 2003  :Wink: . Synce klappt ganz gut, aber die Syncronisation mit Evolution über Multisync hat bei mir einfach nicht funktioniert. Multisync hat manche Einträge doppelt überspielt, manche garnicht, also einfach nicht brauchbar.

----------

## nic0000

Das ist jetzt wohl bisschen OT

Ich benutze einen alten palmVx, was ja keine Kaufempfehlung für dich sein soll, da er ja kein Wlan/BT hat.

In der letzten Zeit habe ich Probleme mit kpilot gehabt, er Synct mit den falschen Zeichensatz egal was ich ihm da sage. Ich habe keine Zeit da jetzt wieder rumzuforschen ob es an meiner Blödheit liegt, es soll aber bald die KDE-Pim suite erheblich erneuert werden. Vorallem auch für die ganzen Windows-PDA Systeme. Auch soll Palm und SymbianOS dabei nicht zu kurz kommen. Ich warte da jetzt sehr darauf, denn ich finde es ist z.Z zu aufwendig die ganzen Geräte unter Linux zu handhaben.

----------

## CBarcley

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Also die posts machen mich doch etwas nachdenklich, vorallem das von nic0000. Es hört sich nämlich so an als wäre es gescheiter noch ein bisschen zu warten mit dem Kauf eines PDAs um zu sehen wie dann die neue KDE-PIM Suite mit den PDAs zusammenarbeitet (also synchronisiert, Dateien verschiebt/kopiert und Programme installiert). 

Sehe ich das richig oder habe ich jetzt einfach einen falschen Eindruck bekommen?

lg

Calvin

----------

## chilla

Hallo, 

ich habe vor ca einem Jahr einen ppc geschenkt bekommen, der eigentlich als "high-end" bezeichnet wird. zugegeben: von der Ausstattung ist er auch so ziemlich das non plus ultra:

es ist ein loox 720 

- supergeiles 640x480 vga-display

- eingebautes wlan

- eingebautest bluetooth

- CF-karten-slot

- SD-karten-slot

- 460 mhz prozessor. 

Wenn man die Daten so sieht (und dahinter noch den preis) fällt einem erstmal die klappe runter. Auf dem gerät kann man tatsächlich quake2 relativ flüssig spielen. 

Aber so geil dieses Gerät auch ist, letztendlich ist es ein Haufen Schrott. Warum? Weil windows mobile darauf läuft. 

Wenn du dich in diversen pocketpc-foren umschaust, und liest, was für probleme die leute haben, dann ist meistens die einzige sinnvolle lösung: Akku raus, sicherheitsakku leer laufen lassen, resetknopf 10 sekunden drücken und einen Hardreset machen. Dabei gehen sämtliche Daten drauf: Termine, Kontakte usw. (Man kann diese nicht auf einem sd-stick speichern, sondern sie müssen im internen speicher liegen). die einzige Möglichkeit, deine Kontakte und Termine effizient zu sichern, ist den ppc regelmäßig mit microsoft outlook zu synchronisieren. 

Ja bin ich denn bekloppt? 

Wenn man eigentlich nurnoch mit linux arbeitet und dann auf einmal ein windows-mobile 2003 gerät in die hand bekommt, flippt man aus. Das Teil brauch alle 2 Tage einen reset, weil sich einfach nix mehr tut. und mindestens einmal im Monat einen kompletten hard-reset. 

Mein Appell an dich: hüte dich vor Geräten mit Windows Mobile. Ganz gleich welcher Hersteller: ob hp, compaq oder Fusi. Die aktuellen und kommenden Geräte sind supergeil. Leider werden sie jedoch nur mit Windows ausgeliefert und sind somit für den produktiven einsatz gänzlich ungeeignet. 

Wenn du noch schätzungsweise 2 Monate Zeit hast, dann warte bis die jungs, die sich gerade daran machen, linux auf den loox 720 zu knallen soweit fertig sind, dass display und wlan funktionieren. Sie sind schon sehr weit gekommen (booten auf dem ppc einen 2.6er kernel und können den touchscreen kalibrieren) und ich hoffe, dass sie bald soweit sind.  :Smile: 

Alternativ gibt es auch den sharp Zaurus - der ist nativ mit linux bestückt. Bei dem ist jedoch die hardwareausstattung nicht gerade allzu pralle. 

Wenn du dir einen linux-ppc zulegst, sei dir jedoch darüber im klaren, dass du keine möglichkeit hast, gescheit im auto zu navigieren. Gute navisoftware (tomtom und navigon) ist nicht für linux erhältlich. 

Hoffe dir ein paar Anregungen gegeben zu haben  :Wink: 

Ach und hier der Link zu den Jungs die momentan den Loox auseinander nehmen:

http://www.firstloox.org/forums/showthread.php?threadid=3998&goto=lastpost

----------

## Lawless

Ohne jetzt hier die große Diskussion anfangen zu wollen, aber es wird noch eine sehr lange Zeit vergehen, bis ein ansehnlicher und wirklich brauchbarer ppc mit Linux / Nicht-Windows auf dem Markt erscheint.

Zwar gibt es einige wenige inoffizielle Versuche auf ganz bestimmten Modellen Linux zum Laufen zu bringen, aber selbst die Entwickler geben zu das einfach kaum was funktioniert - eben weil halt die Hersteller keine Spezifikationen freigegeben, wie das nunmal immer so ist...

Was WinMobile angeht - wie jedes Windows ist auch das ganz und gar kein Meisterstück, aber wenn mein Loox mal abstürzt, dann zu 99,99% immer nur weil ein Programm den Geist aufgibt und es einfach schlecht programmiert ist.

Die WinMobile API ist (im Gegensatz zu der darunterliegenden Hardware) sehr offen, so dass jeder Idiot meint er könne Profi-Software coden - was dabei rauskommt ist leider mit unter echt tödlich für die Geräte - in wie weit da dann das Betriebssystem seine Hand drüber halten sollte/könnte, darüber lässt sich sicher streiten, aber WinMobile ist halt bisher einfach nur ein aufgebohrtes Handy OS, als mehr sehe ich das nicht an...

Trotzdem bin ich vollstens zufrieden mit meinem Gerät, weil einfach alles funktioniert, was ich nutze und das auch noch sehr komfortabel, schnell und gut.

Seit ich das Gerät habe, hatte ich einmal einen Hardreset machen müssen - und der ging auf meine Kappe.

Und sorry, wer bei einem Gerät, das alle seine Daten in einem _flüchtigen_ Speicher hält, kein Backup der täglichen Daten hat (was im übrigen nicht nur mit Outlook geht... sonst hätte ich hier mit meinem Gentoo ein großes Problem), dem wünsche ich noch viele viele weitere Hardresets zur Schulung, wie man mit sowas umzugehen hat ;p

----------

## ian!

Ich hatte mal einen Palm. Die funktionieren eigentlich so, wie man es erwarten würde. Nichts aufregendes, funktioniert aber. Allerdings gehen die Jungs ja mit Microsoft zusammen.

Das WindowsCE 2003 gestützte ipaq, was ich die Tage bekommen habe, kann man eigentlich nicht ernst nehmen. Aber es soll mich ja auch nur navigieren und das tut es sehr gut. Als PDA allerdings würde ich das nicht benutzen wollen.

Was noch überhaupt nicht genannt wurde, ist die linuxbasierte Maemo-Plattform, wie es z.B. auf dem Nokia 770 aka. N770 zum Einsatz kommt. Das Teil ist wirklich Zucker. Und da das Teil unter Linux läuft und GTK benutzt, sind auch Applikationen schnell darauf geported. Das sollte man sich unbedingt anschauen. Die technischen Daten sprechen eindeutig für das Gerät. Bluetooth, WiFi und ein Display mit einer Auflösung von 800*480 Pixeln sollten ausreichen, um deine Aufmerksamkeit zu wecken.  :Wink: 

----------

## Lawless

Der Nokia wäre mir viel zu groß - hab schon ein Notebook...

Aber glaub mir, sobald es ein *nix basiertes System und dazueghörige Applikationen für PPCs gibt (und eben nicht nur für ein einziges Modell, wo man darauf hoffen muss, es findet genug Käufer, damit sich eine gescheite Community bildet), welches einen einfachen komfortablen Kalender hat, Online Banking bietet, eine gescheite Navigations Software mitsamt dem benötigten GPS Backend und vor allem eine wirklich nutzbare Handschriftenerkennung - dann bin ich sicher mit dabei.

Für den Rest, den ich derzeit mit meinem PPC mache, könnte ich zur Not selbst was coden, so aufregend ist das nicht. Aber soweit sind wir wohl noch lange nicht. 

Bis dahin nutze ich eben mein WinMobile - das funktioniert, _ich_ habe keine Probleme damit und mein Gerät hat mich bisher noch nie im Stich gelassen - ständiges WLAN/VPN gesurfe, Navi, Terminkalender, OnlineBanking und etwa ein dutzend andere kleine Tools für jeden erdenklichen Mist, den man mit so einem Teil erledigen kann...

---

Edit - für lange Zugfahrten sind btw die ScummVM Spiele einfach klasse auf dem PDA  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *Lawless wrote:*   

> Der Nokia wäre mir viel zu groß - hab schon ein Notebook...

 

Zu gross? Das ist nicht wesentlich grösser als ein normaler PDA.

----------

## slick

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Was noch überhaupt nicht genannt wurde, ist die linuxbasierte Maemo-Plattform, wie es z.B. auf dem Nokia 770 aka. N770 zum Einsatz kommt. Das Teil ist wirklich Zucker. 

 

Jetzt weiß ich endlich was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünsche...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## chilla

Ja, ihr habt recht. an und für sich funktioniert wm 2003 ja auch. Und oft liegt es nicht am Betriebssystem sondern an zusätzlicher Software. 

Trotzdem halte ich dieses os für inkonsistent. 

Es dauert eben nnoch einige Jahre bis embedded Hardware gut von linux unterstützt wird und die ppcs auch die entsprechende Hardware bekommen, welche softwareseitig unterstützt wird. Bekommt man eine X86-Architektur auf so kleinam Platz unter? Oder wieso verwenden die immer ndere Prozessoren wie embedded Arm oder xscale?

----------

## Lawless

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Zu gross? Das ist nicht wesentlich grösser als ein normaler PDA.

 

14x8 zu 11x7, sowie 230g zu 120g ist bei solch einer Geräte Dimension schon ein beachtlicher Unterschied. Den Loox 720 find ich schon hart an der Grenze für ein Hemdtaschen-Gerät - da ist der 420er wirklich perfekt dimensioniert. 

Aber es geht ja hier nicht um das Gerät, sondern um das was drauf ist  :Wink: 

---

Edit - zur Architektur. In den verwendeten PPC CPUs sind eben nicht nur die bloßen Rechenknechte, sondern auch das ganze Chipsatz-Gedöhns mitsamt IO und dergleichen. Dazu kommt der extrem niedrige Stromhunger etc.

Die Entwicklung ging halt bei ARMs immer weiter - warum da jetzt plötzlich mit der dafür völlig 'unvorbereiteten' x86 Architektur ankommen, auf der man erst - für dieses Einsatzfeld - fast von Null anfangen müsste.

----------

## sirro

 *Lawless wrote:*   

> Edit - für lange Zugfahrten sind btw die ScummVM Spiele einfach klasse auf dem PDA 

 

Da ich kein Symbian/UIQ-Mobiltelefon habe, waere das fuer mich ein Killerargument fuer einen PDA  :Wink: 

Kennt jemand Mindestvorraussetzungen (Hardware) dafuer, auf der SCUMMVM-Seite werde ich nicht fuendig. Abgesehen davon, dass manche Spiele (z.B. MI) anscheinend nicht mit der Palm-Version laufen.

----------

## Lawless

Also mit den 400 Mhz in meinem Loox konnte ich eigentlich alles richtig gut spielen, wobei das anspruchsvollste wohl The Dig war.

Man muss sich halt überlegen bei welcher Rechenleistung die Spiele damals rauskamen... da sind meine 400 Mhz sicher schon Overkill  :Wink: 

Problematisch wird es je nach Spiel wohl eher beim Speicherplatz - ohne MP3 Konvertierung braucht The Ding z.B. mehr als ne 512 MB Karte...

----------

## sirro

 *Lawless wrote:*   

> Problematisch wird es je nach Spiel wohl eher beim Speicherplatz - ohne MP3 Konvertierung braucht The Ding z.B. mehr als ne 512 MB Karte...

 

Ja gut. Bei mir ginge es eher um Leichtgewichte des Alters Monkey Island 1+2.

Mit Broken Sword hatte selbst mein Rechner hier arge Probleme  :Wink: 

----------

## CBarcley

Ich danke für die vielen Antworten.

Ihr habt es geschafft mich total zu verwirren. Ich wollte einen kleinen PDA mit dem man seine Termine verwalten kann und ein bisschen Internet surfen dazu, einen PDA der freundlich ist zu Gentoo/KDE und alles verrät wonach gefragt wird. So wie es aussieht gibt es aber so ein Gerät (noch) nicht oder es ist für mich zu teuer. (N770 von Nokia sieht zwar ganz nett aus, aber 350 ist mir einfach viel zu teuer.)

Ich werde noch ein paar Monate warte und dann wieder fragen was es neues gibt, oder ihr erzählt mir einfach was es neues gibt.

Danke 

lg

Calvin

----------

## Lawless

 :Smile: 

Ich hab bis zu meinem Kauf damals auch ne ganze Weile gebraucht. Habe dabei mehrfach mein 'Lieblings-Gerät' gewechselt, bis ich mich schließlich ganz auf den Loox 420 konzentriert hatte. Mir ging es vor allem um Faktoren wie Größe und Gewicht, weil ich es wirklich sehr störend finde, wie 'schwer' einige Geräte heute leider sind.

Die Sache mit dem Betriebssystem ist, wie du gelesen hast, eine umstrittene. Aber da muss man einfach eigene Erfahrungen machen. Ich kann wie gesagt rein gar nichts Negatives berichten, seit ich meinen Loox habe und ich mache ihn nicht nur alle drei Wochen kurz an um zu sehen ob er noch geht...

Hab gerade in der c't vom Ipaq 1950 gelesen - weiß nicht ob es den schon gibt oder ob der erst noch kommt. Aber das ist auch ein schönes Gerät. Ich war damals auch kurz davor den 1940 zu holen, aber der hatte kein WLAN. 

Der 1950 bringt WinMobile 2005 mit, hat WLAN und ist wie der 1940 extrem klein und leicht (ich denk da kommt bald nur noch der MDA Compact drunter) und das für eine UVP von glaube 280 Euro - also auf der Straße sicher nochmal ein Stück weniger.

----------

## Inte

/me benutzt 'nen Treo 650 von Palm + 2GB-SD-Karte mit Musik und Wikipedia drauf. Seitdem ich dauernd irgendwas nachschlage, nennt meine Freundin den Treo etwas spöttisch kleiner Klugscheisser.  :Wink: 

----------

## chilla

also nochmal zurück zu "freundlich zu kde":

ich habe gerade mal wieder versucht, die Synchronisation mit Linux zum Laufen zu bringen. Folgendes Resultat:

- ppp_generic, ppp_async und ipaq im kernel als modul kompiliert. (ipaq nennt sich das modul zwar, es funktioniert jedoch auch für andere wm2003 ppcs). 

- synce, und synce-kde installiert.

- rumexperimentiert. 

---------------------------------------

Das Gerät wird erkannt, ich kann darauf zugreifen. Ein Tool namens "Raki" gibt sogar einen kleinen button in der Taskleiste, welcher dem von Microsoft Activesync sehr ähnelt und anscheinend auch diese funktionen zur Vergügung stellen soll. Mit Konqueror kann ich auf das Dateisystem des PDA zugreifen. Das Synchronisieren von Addressbuch und Kalender funktioniert jedoch nicht. 

Die letzte News auf der Webseite von Synce ist von ende 2004 und darin steht, dass der Adressbuch-synchronisations-support rausgenommen wurde, da er von einem anderen Tool (kitchen...irgendwas) erledigt werden soll. Dieses Tool habe ich mir auch installiert, bin jedoch nicht weit gekommen. Termine und Adressen konnte ich nicht synchronisieren.

Mein Wunsch wäre auch, Bookmars mit Firefox,  Adressen mit Thunderbird sowie beides nochmal + die Termine alles mit der Groupware phprojekt zu synchronisieren. Wahrscheindlich bleibt das jedoch für die nächste zeit erstmal ein Wunschtraum.  :Sad: 

----------

## CBarcley

Soo habe mich durchs halbe Internet gelesen und habe ein Auge auf den Palm Tungsten E2 geworfen. Der hat zwar nur mit der Erweiterungskarte WiFi aber er hat es, kostet rund 200  und synchronisiert mit Hilfe von KPilot auch mit KDE ( http://www.slac.com/pilone/kpilot_home/hardware.php#tungsten ) 

Was meint ihr? Kann der was oder ist das irgendein Auslaufmodell? Eigentlich habe ich keine Ahnung worauf ich beim Kauf achtgeben muss. 

lg

Calvin

----------

## Redshirt

Also ich habe mir gerade einen gebrauchten Sharp Zaurus SL-5500G bei eBay gekauft, der hat zwar kein WLan integriert, aber mit einer kleinen Erweiterungskarte ist das kein Problem. Der riesige Vorteil ist, dass man mit z.B. mit OpenEmbedded ein Linux drauf hat und mit Opie sogar einen QT-basierten Desktop. Man braucht allerdings eine SD-Karte, um genug Platz für ein gut ausgestattetes System zu haben...

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Ich habe einen Acer n20 (Windows PPC2003), den ich vor ca 2 Jahren sehr günstig bekommen habe. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ebooks damit lesen, aber ich habe natürlich die Linux-Verträglichkeit ausprobiert. Eine anständige Synchronisation meiner Adressen und Termine ist mir zumindest mit synce nicht gelungen, andere Tools habe ich (noch) nicht ausprobiert. Das einzige was funktioniert, ist der Dateiaustausch.

Insgesamt bin ich das Ding aber leid, weil 

1. nur ein MemoryStick-Slot existiert und somit keine Erweiterungsmöglichkeit über SD-Adapter (WLAN, GPS...).

2. Acer anscheinend nicht mehr dazu steht, das Ding jemals produziert zu haben, auf der Homepage wird das Gerät mit keinem Wort mehr erwähnt.

Also ich werde mir warscheinlich nie wieder einen PDA kaufen, obwohl ich echt Spass daran hätte. Aber ohne vernünftige Zusammenarbeit mit Linux... Nein!

*Total frustriert...   :Sad: 

----------

## nic0000

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In der letzten Zeit habe ich Probleme mit kpilot gehabt, er Synct mit den falschen Zeichensatz egal was ich ihm da sage. Ich habe keine Zeit da jetzt wieder rumzuforschen ob es an meiner Blödheit liegt, es soll aber bald die KDE-Pim suite erheblich erneuert werden.

 

So das Problem ist jetzt behoben:

Als Zeichensatz muss Westeuropäisch (cp 1252) gesetzt werden. Mein System ist UTF8. 

Ich habe alles ausprobiert aber nicht gemerkt das zwischenzeitlich auch auf meinen Palm die Einträge mit Umlauten zerschossen wurden.

So etwas darf aber definitiv nicht passieren und ich habe es deshalb auch nicht erwartet. 

Ja, ich wurde nie dazu gefragt, es wurde anscheinend irgenwann mal still und heimlich vorgenommen.  :Sad: 

Egal, backup druf und jetzt lübbt wieder alles wie geschmiert.  :Smile: 

----------

